# Replacing lockout lever



## Monsieur Remings (8 Dec 2012)

Okay, to cut a long story short I am having a Voodoo Hoodoo transferred to my local Halfords - one of the last in the country. It's an ex-display model and I had to go through Halfords Head Office to get the store elsewhere in the country to transfer it. However, the manager and the transferring store has just told me that there is no lockout-lever on the one bike they have left...so my question is, are they easy to replace, how much are they and how much of a discount should I ask for?

As usual thanks...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Dec 2012)

According to their website it's a remote lockout, so I'm assuming its the handlebar lever and cable that's missing. If so, then it's the same as fitting brake lever - fit control to handlebars (and tighten) then run the cable to the top of the fork (and tighten) - a 5min job at the most.

Looks like you'll be needing a SR Suntour SL9 Remote Lockout, which go for around £35-40, add time and effort in tracking one down and I'd be asking for £50 discount
http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=SR...756d5ee3e1da77&bpcl=39650382&biw=1536&bih=772

Obviusly shop around and you may get one cheaper


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (8 Dec 2012)

If I were you I would talk to Greyville to ensure what is missing is replaceable. Suntour parts are not always easy/possible to source.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (8 Dec 2012)

Yep, not worth the hassle on a bike that's according to Halfords '...a bit scratched up.' It's a real shame they can't look after the remaining stock they have and it defies belief that such a good bike is literally out of stock nationwide. What a pisstake.

The Boardman Comp is another option but I refuse to use these wasters from now on. Shocking 24 hours of enquiring over bikes that could be transferred - after I complained to Head Office at least - but won't be because they're knackered or missing in parts.


----------



## Drago (12 Dec 2012)

Don't know what else you expected from them really.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (13 Dec 2012)

Drago said:


> Don't know what else you expected from them really.


 
Well, you're probably right.


----------

